# Graphics contest #52 - help?



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who voted in the last graphics contest! It was a lot of fun.

Unfortunately, due to the torture that is final exams, I haven't had time to find a new kitty-model and set up the new contest. Plus, I'm also going to be going away for a couple of weeks soon, so I won't be around to make the voting thread, etc. 

So, is there anyone who would like to set up the next contest? Maybe you have an idea for a kitty that you've always wanted to see?

I'd be grateful!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd be happy to if no-one else has volunteered yet


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds good to me, go for it! And thanks.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good luck with the finals Victoria! :yellbounce :smiles :thumb :wiggle


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Okie dokie.

Of to find a cute kitty ....

EDIT: Ah ha! Just found a beautiful little lady. Just waiting for a yes or no from Mummy ...


----------

